# US Preparation



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey all 

Justin and I are back from Greece  We've had an AMAZING time   Lots of great food, which made us gain some  Back in the gym today and I'm READY to KICK SOME BUTT!!

I'll write more later  , I'm hungry now and need some food!

The countdown is ONNNN!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

waho! welcome back! now..WHERE ARE THE PICS!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm glad you 2 had such a great time   Welcome back.

So when are you coming to the States?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Burner and Jodi!  
B, I bought you a super special postcard, like the nicest postcard I've ever bought in Greece. It was expensive and just soooo pretty, and even came with an envelope. But, I lost it  The last day when I was suppose to send it it was just lost  Guess I left it somewhere. So, I had to get you a crappy 0.25 Euro one  It's the thought that counts though, right? 

Jodi, thanks! It was amazing, just pure heaven! I love Greece, the atmosphere, the people and just the whole spirit there. People don't rush things, drive the most beat up cars I've ever seen and it's just so wonderful. It's not the perfect resort where everything is polished and I love it 
Justin and I are flying over to the states on the 10th of August  We'll stay with friends for a couple of days and then go to Harrisonburg, VA. We're going to live in this apartment complex www.sunchase.net It's just wonderful


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Jenny!!! Hey honey That's great that you and Justin had such an awesome time in Greece!! Sounds like a really neat place to visit!!! 
can't wait to follow your journey to the US!  Take care sweetie.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2004)

OK.............what did I miss??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner and Jodi!
> B, I bought you a super special postcard, like the nicest postcard I've ever bought in Greece. It was expensive and just soooo pretty, and even came with an envelope. But, I lost it  The last day when I was suppose to send it it was just lost  Guess I left it somewhere. So, I had to get you a crappy 0.25 Euro one  It's the thought that counts though, right?


you betcha!
I am flattered you bought me one! Life is getting a little better here for me. Am keepig busy, tryig to not think of a cetain swedish woman..so..I need stories and pics!

Moving to Va, eh? might have to find a way for a road trip this Fall then!
 have not been to Va in a LONG time!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey hottie!  Great job in the competition! 

I had a great time in Greece with you


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Stace, hey girl!  I sent you a postcard too  Greece really is amazing, it's just wonderful! If you ever get a chance to go to Europe you should definately go there!

Dg, what do you mean?  I'm moving to the states for an Exchange year at James Madison University in Virginia  Justin will be there too. It's through my school here in Sweden, not even paying any tuition  

Burner, well, you did get a postcard of course, just not as pretty as the one I originally picked out for you  We got some pictures on disposable camera, I'll try to scan them. We got some on Justin's digital too, but we forgot it in his apartment (at my parent's now), so will post later 

Justin,  I had a great time too  Wanna snuggle?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Hey hottie! Great job in the competition!
> 
> I had a great time in Greece with you


Stacey in a comp?? I miss everything


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Thursday 17th:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, veggies
2: 1 oz pork, 6 whites, 1 yolk
3: 1/2 dl protein powder
4: 5 oz salmon, veggies, 1/4 cup oats (had to have some healthy carbs  ) , strawberries
5: 5 oz lean beef, veggies 

Workouts:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- Chest and triceps 
- 2x25 powerwalk/jog to gym and home

Not following a specific plan or counting cals, just eating healthy. Avoiding dairy and all breads right now and limiting fruit and nuts.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Stacey in a comp?? I miss everything


Not Stace, me  The IM online comp 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=674166#post674166


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Silly DG!!! LoL  

hey Jenny!! Aww thank you so much for sending me a postcard--I can't Wait to Get it! 
I know I totally wanna go to Europe!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!   Glad you had such an awesome time girlie!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2004)

hi love  

like the new journal  
just have a sec but wanted to drop in and say hello to my fav hotty 

i am great and in  and i think that i may have found my eggy 
i will send some pics soon 

keep in touch


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Stace, of course I got you a postcard 

NC, thanks honey  How are you doing?

J'Bo, you got a postcard too  New love?? Tell me, tell me!!  Ooooh, pics!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Jenny


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Jenny, where did you guys stay? Tell Justin hello for me.

Here is where I stayed when I went.. Was so awesome, I want to go back soon.

http://www.astir.gr/

Here is the hotel, and the salt water pool.  Off to the left you could go snorkeling.  There was a big ladder to get back up to the pool area.
[img2]http://www.astir.gr/asterasvenglish/photos/gal_44.gif[/img2]


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

NIce to have you back! Glad you had a super time.

What are some of the things you are looking forward to most about moving to the usa??? (You cant say Justin either, cause thats a given)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2004)

Premi, we stayed on the island of Crete on a hotel called Villa Life. We got a great deal with a flight and unspecified hotel for $150. Kinda crazy  One of those last minute deals and we ended up with a wonderful hotel where we had a super nice apartment! It was so wonderful! Small and personal, not as big and outstanding as the amazing hotel you stayed at  here's a link to the travel company's pics http://www.heklatravel.se/life.htm

Jill, hey!  I did have a super time, it was wonderful  About moving to the Us, hmm, well, I look forward to everything  Meeting a bunch of new people, getting a new perspective on what I'm studying and just experience the American way of life. The last part is a big thing, since I kinda need to figure out if I would want to live in the states later on or not 

Oooh, by the way peeps, remember that exam I was so afraid of failing?? I PASSED, 1 point from passing with honours 
There aren't many who have passed all the courses in my class this school year (swedish school system is VERY different), but I did it


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oooh, by the way peeps, remember that exam I was so afraid of failing?? I PASSED, 1 point from passing with honours
> There aren't many who have passed all the courses in my class this school year (swedish school system is VERY different), but I did it


JENNY!!! I'm so proud of you!!!! Congratulations!! I knew you could do it! 

It will be interesting reading what you have to say about the American Life--I think you have a great life where you are... so I can't wait to read your journey!

Hey have you seen the movie Eurotrip??? I saw it last night (too much naked bodies in it for me--uggg ) However- I was wondering if it was really filmed in Europe and England? Do you know? ALSO- the girl that the guy hooks up in it-shes from Europe-she is so pretty-SHE LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2004)

Not a new new love Jenny.
I told you about the man already silly 
Pics may come soon. 

Good job on the exam toots


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey peeps!

I'm at work now  Justin and I had a nice weekend together  I won't be able to play here much on the weekends, but I'll play lots when I'm working 
Meals and workouts were great  I did have a vanilla latte with some sugar, but it was the healthiest one of the not so good ones. I need some balance  Did two spin classes this weekend and a leg workout. My legs are crazy sore today 
Meals yesterday were as following:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup oats
2: 4 oz lean beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies
3: PWO:1 dl whey
4: 5 oz chicken, 1/3 cup brown rice, veggies

Workouts were:
- 60 min powerwalk in AM
- Legs, short workout with only 9 sets:
3x10-12 smith lunges
3x10 ham kick backs
3x10 leg extension
- 55 min spin class
- Powerwalk/walk to gym and home (powerwalk there and ass dragging tired walk home )

Looking at it like this I realise that I need to eat more  It's hard for me and Justin to get all the meals in somehow, we're just busy with other stuff. Now that we work though we'll get more frequent meals in I think since we're on a routine where we don't sleep in as much as we have. I was supposed to go walking this morning at 5 AM, but I fell asleep again and didn't have time for it. After having two weeks off I'm not used to waking up after an alarm


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Todays meals and workouts:

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1 tbsp flax seeds
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, 4 strawberries, 1 peach
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
Snack: 1/2 cup sourmilk, sf jam
5: 4 oz chicken, 1/3 cup brown rice, veggies

Workouts tonight will be:
- Rest (after 4 hours of sleep the night before)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

I confronted a guy here at work today. He said some mean things about me being daddy's girl (my dad owns this company) and not having to work to get paid. It started in a joking manner, but then it got sorta ugly, at least in my eyes. I was hurt and I couldn't stop thinking about it, cause it's not true. So, I decided to confront him and tell him that it hurt me, cause I think it's so important for our inner peace to confront things like that and stand up for ourselves. I told him that I was offended by what he said and he said that he had just been joking and appologised. The swedish jealousy is an ugly thing I don't like, people here look down and talk smack about other peoples fortune in a way that I haven't seen in the US. I hate it, cause I'm not like that, I'm happy when other people have good things in their lives. Well, anyways, this was just a little thing on my "better self" journey, to stand up for myself and do things I normally wouldn't. It would be easier not to talk to him, but then I would have had that feeling about being stepped on for some time and allow it to supress my energy. I was actually shaking when I had told him, cause the whole situation was really weird, but I'm glad I did. 

Afternoon break with Justin in 10 mins


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

wahoo! Way to go, girl!
I have and am finding out, it sux to allow people to step on you. Proud of ya!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 21, 2004)

Eggs, while in Greece did you parttake in any of the "customs" indigenous to the Greek people?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Mike, thanks buddy 

Dale, it's sorta rude to leave a message for a guy and not even say hello to the owner of the journal you're writing it in   Eggs had a lot of Ouzo and Raki in Greece, that is all I can tell ya


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Tuesdays meals and workouts:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup sourmilk, 2 tbsp oats, flax seeds
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 cupish brown rice, veggies, 2 bites of Justin's pear 
4: 1 dl whey, 1 fish oil, 1/2 slice wg bread
5: 5 oz lean pork, 1 slice wg bread
6: 7 whites, 1 yolk, veggies

Workouts:
*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk. At 5AM. I was so frigggggin tired and walking was the last thing I wanted to do. I sucked it up and got out of bed, half asleep. Legs are still sore as heck. I walked really fast, but I was all dozed of and felt like I was walking on some kind of spare power not connecting my brain 
- 45 min spinning, taught it 
*Weights: 
- Shoulders:
Shoulder presses: 4x8-12
Up right rows: 4x10
Lateral raises: 4x10-12
Rear delt lifts: 4x10


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Work is pretty slow today  Just had a stretching break. All employees that wants to stretch gets together for 15 min each day to prevent work injuries and tight muscles (especially upper body). I think it's a great idea  I wish I was on US time so I would have someone to play with on here


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

well, if it makes you feel any eter, I will be back on mid shift in August. I'll be your huckleberry.
(if you have seen the bestest western movie ever; Tombstone) you will get that. If not, ask Justin!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Work is pretty slow today  Just had a stretching break. All employees that wants to stretch gets together for 15 min each day to prevent work injuries and tight muscles (especially upper body). I think it's a great idea  I wish I was on US time so I would have someone to play with on here


I wish we did that where I work!! Hell, they get pissed if you have to go to the bathroom  !  

I bet your so excited to be moving to the US.  I'm so happy for you and Justin.  I think you'll like it over here, but then again I've never been to Sweden.  I hear it's beautiful!! Maybe we could meet one day


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Burner, I won't be working in August  I wish you were here to play NOW!

NC, hey girl, I've missed ya!  Yeah, my dad and the co-owner treats the employees really well here  I definately think we should get together during my exchange year, it would be a lot of fun


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Burner, I won't be working in August  I wish you were here to play NOW!
> 
> NC, hey girl, I've missed ya!  Yeah, my dad and the co-owner treats the employees really well here  I definately think we should get together during my exchange year, it would be a lot of fun


well, I am here NOW! am in need of coffe NOW tho..


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I confronted a guy here at work today. He said some mean things about me being daddy's girl (my dad owns this company) and not having to work to get paid. It started in a joking manner, but then it got sorta ugly, at least in my eyes. I was hurt and I couldn't stop thinking about it, cause it's not true. So, I decided to confront him and tell him that it hurt me, cause I think it's so important for our inner peace to confront things like that and stand up for ourselves. I told him that I was offended by what he said and he said that he had just been joking and appologised. The swedish jealousy is an ugly thing I don't like, people here look down and talk smack about other peoples fortune in a way that I haven't seen in the US. I hate it, cause I'm not like that, I'm happy when other people have good things in their lives. Well, anyways, this was just a little thing on my "better self" journey, to stand up for myself and do things I normally wouldn't. It would be easier not to talk to him, but then I would have had that feeling about being stepped on for some time and allow it to supress my energy. I was actually shaking when I had told him, cause the whole situation was really weird, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> Afternoon break with Justin in 10 mins


Hey Jen!!!  Sorry I haven't been around much but I started my internship and I have summer school so I am not around as much.  I totally know how this goes because my parents own the business I work at when I can.  And they pay me o help me pay rent and for my school expenses even when I don't work, but I do put in some major hours there sometimes but some people don't know that.  The guy that works there has done the same thing to me and it really hurts because it is a shot at your self worth and at how much you work at the job and in other thingds in life, like school for both of uss.  To me school is my full time job and other work comes after school.  I wish I could say the jealousy thing does not happen in the US but it does, everywhere......you are so lucky you have not seen that side when you have come over.

  keep up the great work hottie!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2004)

i think its time for me to start planning a road trip to meet my jenny 
since your closer now


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

B, that was just before I left 

SS, I know, it's really not fun to hear. That guy has been sucking up to me ever since I confronted him, he doesn't want me to tell daddy I guess 

J'Bo, YES, I think you do too!  You can stay HERE www.sunchase.net


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Wednesdays meals and workouts:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup brown rice
2: 1 dl whey, 1/4 slice wg bread, 1tsp butter (forgot fish oil and needed something to slow down digestion)
3: 5oz lean beef, 2/3 cup brown rice, veggies
Snack: 2 bites of a green apple. Left a sliced up apple on Justin's desk with a I  U note  It's fun working at the same place 
4: 1 dl whey, 1/4 slice wg bread

Workouts:
*Cardio:
- AM: 25min powerwalk, I was so insanely tired after staying up watching Sweden play soccer yesterday. At 5 AM I was just sleepwalking, so I cut the walk short and went back to bed for 20 mins. It was worth it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! Do you measure your rice before or after you cook it?  Do you and Justin work together or just for the same company?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning NC  I always measure it cooked, it would be a whole lot of carbs otherwise!
We both work for my dad at his company. It's a decent sized company though and we're not working together. He's working in the production and I'm in the office. But I sneak out to see him every hour 

It's raining here


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Steve is obsessed with soccer right now. I hardly see him! He even tapes the games and watches them later!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

Is he watching the European Championships? Ask him what he thought of Zlatan Ibrahimovic's goal the other day  I am a very patriotic soccer fan these days


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh, that's so cool Jenny that ya'll get to work together!! I'm so happy things are working out so good for you  .   Do you just have three meals a day or do you  still have more to post?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

Andrea, thanks I know, it's really great  I remember last summer when the highlight of my workdays was to read PMs from Justin, before we had even met. Now I can just go out to say hi to him and give him a kiss 
I eat 5-6 meals a day, when I get up as early as I do on workdays it's usually 6. I'm crazy hungry before my meals these days!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

How long did you and Justin talk to eachother before you met??  That is so awesome that ya'll met on here! You make a gorgeous couple


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

We started talking way back in the beginning of 2002, it was on musclemagazine before the whole gang moved here. I had a long time boyfriend during that time (we broke up in Jan 2003) so we were just friends with a spark back then  Then it just progressed  I always felt there was something special about him, even from the very beginning, but none of us could have DREAMED this would happen


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> We started talking way back in the beginning of 2002, it was on musclemagazine before the whole gang moved here. I had a long time boyfriend during that time (we broke up in Jan 2003) so we were just friends with a spark back then  Then it just progressed  I always felt there was something special about him, even from the very beginning, but none of us could have DREAMED this would happen


It sounds just like a movie!! I hope you have a perfect fairy tale ending to go with it!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

I know, I think we'll write a movie script one day and have two hotties star as us


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Is he watching the European Championships? Ask him what he thought of Zlatan Ibrahimovic's goal the other day  I am a very patriotic soccer fan these days


Yup, he's watching-he even goes into work _late_ so he can watch certain games.  
Steve just read this post-he said the goal was unbelievable, beautiful!!! He luvs the 'sweden' team also


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2004)

hey babes.

ms. fairy tale 

can i be in your movie


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I know, I think we'll write a movie script one day and have two hotties star as us


I dont see why the two hotties cant be yourselves?  BTW, I dont think Eggs is a hottie...  I just wrote that because I hear the women do


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!  I'm sooo proud of you for standing up for yourself to that man you work with!

Thats so cute that you left Justin some apple with a love note You guys are So Cute!! I'm so happy & honored that I have been able to watch your love grow for each other from back in the old days at Musclemag!!  You are truly an inspiring and amazing couple

Have a greattttt Thursday!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill, I agree with Steve, it was beatiful! I was jumping around doing a crazy dance when I saw it  We're playing against Holland on Saturday, that's going to be a tough one  

J'bo: of course you can be in the movie  We should make "Ironmagazine - the movie" about all of us here  Actually it would be a pretty interesting documentary, having a camera following the people around and when we all meet IRL. I think I might have to sell this idea to some documentary producer 

Premi, thanks 

Stace, thanks 
Yep, our story is pretty amazing  Don't feel honoured though, that's silly  We have made it through the rough part, being apart. It's hard sometimes to go from being a billions miles apart (well almost ) to being together 24/7. We have our problems too, just like every other couple  But we're working on them and we are happy to be together


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Yesterday I was crazy hungry all day  Not just a little bit hungry but CRAZY hungry! Don't know what was going on  Anyways, I decided to have a little refeed last night. All clean, and pretty weak  Apart from my planned meal of chicken and veggies, I had 3 slices wg bread and 2 potatoes. And some cottage cheese. Um, so maybe it wasn't a refeed, just a little up in cals. When I went to the corner store yesterday I considered buying something sweet, but I just couldn't, Impossible! Which is a good thing


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Meals and workouts Thursday:

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 2 tbsp brown rice (was cooking for lunch)
2: 1 dl whey
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup b rice, veggies
4: 1 dl whey
5: 5 oz lean pork, 1/2 slice wg bread, veggies, 8 almonds

Workouts:
- Back and Biceps


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

It must have been something in the air yesterday cause I was STARVING too!!  .  I ended up adding in another meal as well!! 

Morning hottie!! Have a good day


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Jen you are so adorable    Darren and I are doing so much better since my PMS has died down.  I think with my crazy new schedule with school and everything I have just been a bit too stressed.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

NC, that's funny that you were so hungry too  It's good that we listen to our bodies 
I haven't been as hungry today at all, so I'm glad I had some more food yesterday.

SS, I'm so happy that you and Darren are doing better  That's great! Justin and I have our ups and downs as well  Today I'm sleeping at my parents house for the first time since he got here (except the day before my giant exam) cause I had clients in my home town tonight and decided to stay home. It feels really weird


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Justin and I will start GP's program on Monday 
This will be my new split:
Mon: chest/triceps 
Tues: Only cardio 
Wed: Back/biceps
Thurs: Cardio/rest
Fri: Legs
Sat: Shoulders/abs
Sun: Rest/Cardio

Cardio will vary depending on how I'm feeling, usually some kind everyday (powerwalk, spinning, cross trainer, running). Might throw in some Power yoga too 

I'm excited


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm talking to Justin on the phone right now. It's the first night apart in forever and he's sitting in front of the TV eating pizza as comfort food, trying to bury his loneliness and lovesickness


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

awww poor Justin! Mmmmm Pizza!!

Jenny thats a great idea doing an Ironmagazine movie!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It sounds just like a movie!! I hope you have a perfect fairy tale ending to go with it!


Shrek?


Hey Jenny and Justin! Hey....I got a CARD in my mail the other day!
Wahoo! Thanks! It made my afternoon!
I've been wanting to go to Greece for years! Well, I've made it to Europe, and the Great Pyramids, so Greece will happen some day!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Peeps! 

Today is Midsummers day and Justin and I came back from celebrating Midsummers eve a little while ago. We went with my sister and her boyfriend to his summer cottage by the ocean, along with two other couples. Lots of food, alcohol (I was pretty much sober, but some weren't  ) and traditional celebrations. We had a great time!  
Today is the last day of cheats, tomorrow starts my 44 day of clean eating countdown. That's the best way of doing it, banning ALL cheats, not even a cheat day for 44 days  I know I can do it, I've proved it before  So starting tomorrow it's serious business  On Monday we're starting Gopro's program, so that'll be fun! I'm not going to follow his program for my legs, since I don't want them more muscular. They don't really look all that muscular in my pics, but I swear, there is plenty!

Guidelines for the 44 days are:
-  No Cheats!
- No almonds, nuts (not that it's bad really, but I've binged on it in the past)
- No bread shake: )
- Fruit limited, maximum of 1 day

That's all I can think of right now, I'm sorta distracted cause the Soccer starts in a few mins  Will write more later 

Happy Midsummer all!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2004)

hiya hottie!
NO cheats? Good luck! Is justin gonna ban all good stuff with ya, or hide his pizza stash while you munch on less than tasty things?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2004)

HEY JENNY!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE POST CARD FROM GREECE! You are SOOOO SWEET!!!! You made my day!!!  THANK YOU BABE!!!!!!!!!!

Have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, just found this journal! Glad you had a great time in Greece, but where's my postcard? J/K. You'll like GP's program, I'm starting it again on monday also.

That looks like a great apartment, do you share it with other people?


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Jenny!
 Everything looks great in here, as usual  

 I bet you're so excited for your U.S. experience to start! It will be interesting to hear your take on the States when you get here. I'm sure you will meet lots of wonderful people, you have a great attitude about life and people appreciate that in any country.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Burner, thanks buddy  Yep, NO cheats! I made 53 days earlier this spring and it changed my body lots, so I KNOW I CAN DO IT  Justin will cheat, I don't mind, that just make me feel like I'm even stronger 

Stacey, I'm glad you got the postcard  I hope you can read my hand writing, I was sitting by the pool in a really uncomfortable position, so the txt might have turned out a little funny 

Rock, glad you found it  Aww, no postcard for you? Well, why don't you PM me your addy and I'll see what I can do 

Shelley, hey girl!  Things didn't look very good over midsummers I'll tell ya  But I'm back on track today, and won't go off until it's time to step on the airplane  Thanks, I think I'll have a great time too, it'll be great


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Sweden lost against Holland yesterday in the European Cup in soccer  We did a great game and lost it was 0-0 through the game, 30 mins overtime and then over 5 penalties each. Then on the 6th penalty shot Holland won, it was a tragedy  I'm over it now though, we did a great championship and I'm very proud of our boys


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Meals and workouts Sunday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats
2: 1 dl whey, 4 fish oil
3: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1 bell pepper
4: 3 oz chicken, 1/2 dl whey, 3 tbsp b rice (cooking for tomorrow)

Workouts:
- 60 min powerwalk in AM
- Leg workout in my garden:
*Frog jumps*: 4x15-20 OMG, these killed my legs 
Walking lunges: 3x30 
Donkey kicks: 3x20
Butt lift: 3x30
Dead lifts with tiles: 4x10-12

Did this barefoot in the grass, it was a lot of fun  And my legs are shaking now  This proves that you can do a lot with just little equipment and a lot of imagination 

Throat hurts a little today, I think it's that dip in ice cold water at Midsummer that hurt me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sweden lost against Holland yesterday in the European Cup in soccer  We did a great game and lost it was 0-0 through the game, 30 mins overtime and then over 5 penalties each. Then on the 6th penalty shot Holland won, it was a tragedy  I'm over it now though, we did a great championship and I'm very proud of our boys


how does Holland do so well..when they wear those silly, wooden shoes?

53 days w/out cheats? Wanna come cook for me? 
btw...shoulda tried the chicken I grilled last night....I believe, that and my margaritas could be a step towards world peace..


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

I really like your plan about the no cheats-thats how I feel. I just dont wanna cheat WHy mess up some a good thing. I also have cut out breads, which is super easy, and one serving of fruit in the am. Good luck with all your goals darlin, you dont really need it cause you once you set your mind to something you always follow through!

Holland beat Sweden? Steve was happy, he's 1/2 dutch! He actually went a few weeks ago and bought the 'orange' jersey to wear while he watches the games! Hes obsessed with soccer I sware!


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh ya, just cause someone *next *to you cheats, doesnt mean It should affect you. I see Steve eating pasta, bread with butter, potatoes, milk and protein, bananas, and 4-5 servings of rice _at a time_, on a daily basis! All while sitting right next to me!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Everyone!  I just figured I'd drop a quick note and Jenny wanted me to write so you guys dont think she killed me and stashed my body somewhere.  That works... unless she tortured my IM password out of me first 

Nah, I'm here in Sweden and having a great time.  Midsummers was alot of fun, that drunk person she was referring to was me   We dont have to talk about that though!    It was great and the area was really beautiful.  We had late jump in the water and let me tell you, that water was chilly.

Today we have just been relaxing and Jenny finished up reading Tuesdays with Morrie.  She enjoyed it and I've enjoyed talking about it.  Anyhow, I hope you are all well and having a good Summer.  Take care!

Jenny -   Wuuuv wou


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

was'sup, bud!
Living it up in Switzerland...er...Sweden...you lucky guy!

Glad all is well with you two!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Jill, I know, it doesn't affect me  It used to, I used to be all grumpy thinkin "it's not fair, I wanna eat like that too  " But, sooner or later we need to accept who we are and what we need to do to be where we want to be  Justin had hot dogs with my parents today and I had some veggies  
And about the Holland game, I don't like Steve anymore 

Justin,  I like sitting here in your lap typing while you have your arms around me  I love you  

B, I know, I wasn't very happy about them winning  That chicken sounds good!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

well, someday...when y'all come out here a few days of glorius rocky mountain snow sports..I will womp y'all up a batch of chicken and rice!


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jill, I know, it doesn't affect me  It used to, I used to be all grumpy thinkin "it's not fair, I wanna eat like that too  " But, sooner or later we need to accept who we are and what we need to do to be where we want to be


The way I look at things now is that when you eat crappy, you are not being fair to your body. Rather than thinking, 'Im depriving myself If I cant have those cookies.' I think, 'I am depriving _my body _when I eat junk. Depriving myself of a healthy weight, attractive appearance, happiness, and peace of mind'. That I learnt from the Dr Phil book.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

B, that sounds like some perfect snowboard food  I plan to do some snowboarding over my exchange year, it's been too long!!

Jill, that is good advice  It feels so good not to have food have any power over me anymore, it's really liberating! Dr Phil is a good man


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

My sister's boyfriend is on the Emergengy unit right now with my sis, they went there last night cause he's been having major headaches and swollen glands. Well, turns out he's got mononucleosis  My sister will probably get it too since she's been kissing him lots. I tasted his drink on the midsummer party and I could have been infected too. I hate sounding selfish and worrying about my own health, but it would be so damn hard getting that when flying over to the states and starting a new life there, I would be knocked out for weeks and out of the gym for months. I guess I shouldn't prepare for the worst right now, just see what happens. I hope he'll feel better soon and that my sister didn't get it!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Legs are so sore after my home leg workout yesterday  Those frog jumps are killer  Didn't get enough cals yesterday, I was busy reading good books and stuff. Read "Tuesdays with Morrie", it's really good. Anyone who has a trouble finding the meaning of life should read it  
Read some more about Mono online and it's not very likely at all that I got it from drinking out of Fredrik's glass, so I'm going to stop worry about it. Hopefully he'll be feeling better soon and my sis will be fine too.

I had a nice powerwalk this morning. My alarm rang at 5 AM, but I must have fallen back asleep right away, cause a second after it was 5:25  Justin was okay with getting to work 30 mins later (we have flex hours), so I still had time to walk  Throat hurt a little bit still, but I'm getting better  At least that can't be mono, cause that take 4-6 weeks to break out. Tonight Justin and I will have our first Gopro workout, chest and triceps


----------



## Jenny (Jun 27, 2004)

Monday:

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk (I wouldn't mind some carbs here, but mornings are so stressful that food isn't a priority)
2: 1 dl whey
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/3 cup b rice, 1 big apple, broccoli
4: 1 dl whey
5: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 big sweet potatoe
6: 2 oz chicken

Workouts:
*40 min powerwalk in AM
* CHEST & TRICEPS: Pwr
- DB benchpress: 3x4-6 w. 38lbs dbs
- Incline DB benchpress: 3x4-6 w. 35lbs dbs
- Seated benchpress: 3x4-6 @100lbs
- CG benchpress: 2x4-6 
- Pushdowns: 2x4-6 @55lbs
- One arm reverse pushdowns: 2x4-6 @17lbs
*30 min powerwalk from gym

Logged my planned food on Fitday and it will be low today too. Carbs will only be around 38g.. Hard to change that too since I won't be home until 7 PM and don't really want any carbs aftet that. Have meal 2,3 & 4 pre made here at work. Oh well, I'll manage, might add some carbs after 7 after my workout. Added an apple at lunch 

Updated!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2004)

Good luck Jen, I hope you don't get Mono. But look on the bright side, if you do you've got a great guy to take care of you! I'm starting chest today also with GP's program


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

You're right Rock, I do have a great guy to take care of me. But I would still risk getting fat, which would lead to me eating less, loosing muscle and ugh.. I don't want to think about it  Thanks though


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

My legs and butt are SOOO sore today


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 c sweet potatoe
2: 1 dl whey, 1 small green apple
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 c sweet potaoe, veggies
4: 1 dl whey
5: 5 oz salmon, veggies, 1 tbsp lf sourcream
6: 6 whites, 1 yolk

Totals: 1468cals, 207g protein, 71g carbs, 32g fat

Workouts:
*45 min powerwalk in AM
*45 min KICK ASS spinning  I taught such a great class!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> My sister's boyfriend is on the Emergengy unit right now with my sis, they went there last night cause he's been having major headaches and swollen glands. Well, turns out he's got mononucleosis  My sister will probably get it too since she's been kissing him lots. I tasted his drink on the midsummer party and I could have been infected too. I hate sounding selfish and worrying about my own health, but it would be so damn hard getting that when flying over to the states and starting a new life there, I would be knocked out for weeks and out of the gym for months. I guess I shouldn't prepare for the worst right now, just see what happens. I hope he'll feel better soon and that my sister didn't get it!


I'm sorry to hear about this Jenny.    That's very unusual for people to have that drastic reaction to mono, at least from what I've seen.  I hope he and your sister are alright.

I hope you don't get it but I'm sure you probably won't.  I'm glad you are reading about it.

It was always called the kissing disease when I was in school.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, that makes me feel better  I don't think I'm at risk, I've stopped worrying about it. Well I haven't, but I am worrying less  The good news is that the glass I was drinking from contained alcohol, so maybe that killed the virus  I'm taking my glutamine, Vitamins, minerals (bought zinc yesterday) to help my body be as resistant as possible  
I'm hoping my sister won't get it either.. I read that a lot of people got it as kids without knowing it and then becomes resistant, so maybe she's had it. 

Thanks for caring


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

Jenny, you are soooooo sweet, if only you didnt live across the world. I wish I had friends like you here.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

I take it you read my email  Well you know, I won't be across the world for much longer  But I guess it's still pretty far  Hope you are feeling better sweetie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning Jenny!! Hope your having a good day  .  When you cut your calories to loose weight- what do you cut them too?  What about maintenance?  Trying to figure out how many calories I should aim for and I think we're almost the same height.  I'm 5'8.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Nc  I'm having a good day thanks  
Hmm, well, I usually eat between 1500-1700 cals, but recently it's been a bit lower. I'm 5'9, so that's a little low for me, especially when I do a bunch of cardio. I would advice you to eat more, but since I don't follow that advice myself I can't really say that  I try to have a few days a week with higher cals to keep my body from going into starvation mode. Right now I'm not really counting cals all too much or following macros, I just eat after my needs (the way I feel etc). 
I guess that doesn't really help  But Andrea, I think you look so great already and you really don't need to loose weight in my eyes


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Wohoo, I taught such a GREAT spinning class tonight!!  My boss was there working out and she came up to me afterwards all extatic cause she had so much fun! If I'm going back there after the states I'm going to ask for a raise  I worked my butt off, I was so motivated and had so much fun that I didn't feel it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Mike, thanks buddy
> 
> Dale, it's sorta rude to leave a message for a guy and not even say hello to the owner of the journal you're writing it in   Eggs had a lot of Ouzo and Raki in Greece, that is all I can tell ya


Holy crap, I never realized this was a journal, I clicked on it from the front page.

Anyway, Hi Jenny.  The Greek customs I was referring to don't have much to do with food.  Although if i think about said customs i generally may lose my lunch.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Good Luck with Gopro's workout- You will do awesome!!! I love doing "home leg workouts" like you described. I bet you did feel that! That's a good change up!

Sorry to hear about your sister's boyfriend! I hope he will be okay! My brother in law had that 2 years ago.

Oh- Girl your handwriting was cute on the card! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

Meals are looking great as always darlin!! Ever try making eggwhites like a quiche (minus the cheese and cream) and then baking them in the oven, in a muffin pan? My nail lady does it and swares by it, she adds spinach too.

I hope you dont get the kissing disease!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I never realized this was a journal, I clicked on it from the front page.
> 
> Anyway, Hi Jenny.  The Greek customs I was referring to don't have much to do with food.  Although if i think about said customs i generally may lose my lunch.



That's better  Ouzo and Raki isn't food  It's strong liquer, very strong


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Stace, I'm trying the Gopro back workout today  I'm excited, I was SOOOO sore (and still am) from the chest and tricep workout Monday! Yep, home leg workouts are fun, I like switching it up 

Jill, I don't know what a quiche is  Is it like an omellete? I'm open for Egg ideas though  I hope I won't get mono too, I'm pretty sure I won't


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup brown rice
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil (my mom gave me these after I gave her the "I'm so poor, I can't afford fish oil caps" speech ), 1 small green apple
3: 5 oz chicken, 1 cup sweetpotatoe, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
5: 6 oz chicken, 1/3 cup brown rice (PW)

Totals: 1619 cals
199g protein 52%
101g carbs 26%
38g fat 22%

Workouts:
* PWR: Back and Biceps: (weight where I remember it)
- Rack deads: 3x4-6 
- Bent over rows: 2x4-6
- Lat pulldowns: 3x4-6 @120lbs
- Close grip rows: 3x4-6 @110lbs

- BB curls: 2x4-6 @65lbs
- Hammer curls: 2x4-6 w. 22lbs DBs
(was supposed to do 1-2 sets of preacher curls, but I was late for spinning class ) 
* 30 min spinning, this instructor wasn't very good, really boring class 
* Powerwalking to gym and home, about 20-25 min each way


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2004)

hello beautiful


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey J'bootylicous  I loooove the new pics  Did you get my postcard yet?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2004)

I dropped a dumbell on Justin's big toe yesterday  We were doing hammer curls and one of my 10kgs (about 22lbs) dbs rolled of my bench and landed on his toe  I felt REALLY bad  The toe was okay though, but he might lose a nail  I went spinning and Justin went home and when I walked home I stopped by a store and bought some Ferrero Rocher chocolate as a guilt gift  He liked it  I wouldn't kiss him right after he ate it though, cause I didn't want any sugar


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 small apple
3: 5 oz chicken, 1cup sweet potatoes, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil

Workouts:
*45 min powerwalk in AM (at 5AM  )

Will have at least one more meal and do some cardio tonight. Will update it all tomorrow morning


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey girl!!! Are you sore from Gopro's workout? 

OWIE~ I bet that hurt Justin--that was so sweet of you to get him some chocolate. Your too funny for not kissing him (yet so smart)

Hugs honey!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh boy... That hurts like a SOB! Poor eggs. I smashed mine once really bad... The nail has still never grown back


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Can't edit my meals for yesterday. It was:
5: 2 oz of chicken, veggies
6: 1/4 cup cc, flax seeds, 3tbsp rice

Workouts:
30min stationary, 25min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Friday  :
Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk (didn't have time for carbs )
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil (no apples in the fruitbasket, so no carbs here either  )
3: 5 oz salmon, 2/3 cup sweetpotatoe, 2 tbsp rice (Justin's white rice, I neeed some more carbs), veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, half pear

Doing shoulders and cardio tonight!

Workouts:
*45min powerwalk in AM


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

So how are you liking the program? How's Justin's toenail doing? Have a good night


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

I like the program!!  It's fun and new! Justin's toe is doing fine  We're going to do shoulders and abs after work today  I'm spinning too


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm thinking about having a cheat day before leaving for the states after all  I won't be able to eat the swedish goodies for an entire year, so I kinda feel like having some before leaving  We'll see, maybe in 15 days or something


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Eat some rakost!  I still have what you brought me. I only eat it on special occasions.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't like räkost that much  Though I like the swedish Marabou chocolate, the best in the world  I'm going to take trips to IKEA in DC to get some swedish stuff when I'm in the US


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Tell us some other swedish treats you might have! Atleast post a link, I have no idea what these things are!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey hun.

 havent gotten the post card yet.
 thanks on the new photos.
 cant wait til i get the photos of me and the boy back 

 pm me and give me the scoop when you get some time toots


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2004)

Can't write long, am not working in front of the computer anymore. All is well, Justin and I had a nice weekend with lots of rest


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm still alive  Today's meals were:

1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, cc
2: 1 dl whey, 1 small apple, 3 fo
3: 5 oz chicken, 1 c sweet tatoes, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fo, 1 apple
5: 5 oz salmon, veggies

WO:
- 45 min powerwalk in AM
- 45 min spinning, teaching


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

How are you doing beautiful?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey hottie!
Sorry have not been in here...dang cyber nazis blocked my access to this site!

Justin's ok? Should we call him 'scrambled eggs' now?
His toe is doing better?


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Jenny and Justin!!!!

Let me know when you're in the states.  I can send your T-Shirts to VA.  It'll be certainly cheaper too!   

Oh, I met up with a guy who I work exclusively for S. Florida bookings and he manages a band in VA.  I know VA is huge but I asked him to book something closed to James Madison University and you know what that means.............     PM me and let me know when you're in the states!  I'll take notice of PM's quicker than journals etc.!  Hope all is well!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

Where ya been Jenny????? I miss you


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

HI JENNY! Hope your having a great time with Justin!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey peeps 
I'm still alive and well 
I got checked for mono last week, I don't have it!  Um, had a great workout yesterday.. And I nice salmon family dinner yesterday. Saturday Justin and I celebrated our one year anniversary (which actually is today, but no fun celebrating on a Monday ) and we had CHEAT DAY!  I took it pretty easy, couldn't stand the sweet stuff  I'm so liking my healthy food right now 

Am planning a "good bye" party on the 31st of July for all my friends. It'll be sad but fun


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be able to most more during the weeks now  I'm back in my office, but they might take me back out in the production soon again  Well, I'm here for now  
I decided to stop doing Gopros routine. I lasted about a week  My goal isn't to gain more muscle  I don't want to have much more mass, at least not right now. So I'm going back to what helped me get leaner before, and more importantly THAT I ENJOY, which is the push/pull program  Started again yesterday and am liking it already  Our gym is about a 25 min fast walk from our apartment, so we always walk there and home, which is good cardio  Yesterday I did an extra 25 mins on the elliptical


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Meals and workouts Monday:

Meals: 
1: 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 slice ww bread (another weak meal, mornings are always so stressful!!)
2: 1/2 a protein shake (I forgot Justin's shaker, so we had to share mine) 3 fish oil
3: 5 oz lean pork tenderloin, 2/3 cup brown rice, 1/2 tbsp olive oil, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 tiny peach
5: PWO: 3 oz chicken, 1/3 cup cottage cheese, 1 slice wg bread, 2 tbsp rice

I have a feeling this day will be low in cals  Edit: turned out pretty okay, I added some carbs after workout 

Workouts:
No AM cardio this morning, I was laying awake for hours and hours last night and didn't sleep well util the morning hours, which made me sleep in and skip walk.
*Push*:
- Bench press: 3x8-9  (up in weight)
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-10
- Leg presses: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x12
- Shoulder presses: 3x8 (up in weight)
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*cardio*:
-25 min on cross trainer
-25 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

I remember reading in Stacey's journal a while back that she used to do some squats and stuff when she went to the bathroom at work  Well, I've started doing that. Did last week and the week before that and am doing it this week. It's fun  I've done 4x25 so far today  I bet it's a good switchup for my legs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!  Is Justin still doing Gopro's program or is he going to do Push/Pull with you? I think you need to do what works for you and what you enjoy doing the most as well! Have a great day.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Rocky  Thanks 
Nooo, Justin wants to put on mass, he's doing Gopro's program still. He's making some nice gains  It was fun doing the very same workout before, but we're still close to each other in the gym so it's working fine  
You have a great day too  I'm getting off work in about 40 mins


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Happy Anniversary to you and Justin

Sounds like your doing really good! Thats funny your doing the bathroom workouts. I love doing that. And now I find myself sitting at my computer doing workouts while waiting for the next screen to come up 

Take care sweetie!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Jenny!  wow long time catching up with everyone.. I hate being away so long, miss alot going on in your lives. Everything sounds as though it is going fantastic, Im glad you didnt have mono.. Happy 1yr Anniversary too!!!   thats exciting! 
Your dedication and hard work never lets up, good work missy!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

I hope you enjoyed your hotdoggies!!!  It does feel much better to eat clean eh??(I hope you ate more than what you posted)

Happy anniversary to ya two lovebirds!! Have fun!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Happy Anniversary you two 

HOTDOGS????  All the good cheat foods out there and you choose hotdogs?  

I hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Stacey: Thanks sweetie  We celebrated it this Saturday and had a good time  Yeah, the bathroom workouts makes work more fun  I enjoy it and it feels like my legs are tightening up 

AJ: thanks girl  It's good to see you again, I'm glad you had such a great time in Texas  Love the new avvy!!

Jill: Yep, eating clean sure is more fun 

Jodi:  It was special red danish hot dogs  We were walking out on town and just had a frozen vanilla latte before lunch and were feeling stuffed, so we went to the hot dog stand  What can I say, I'm a cheap date  We are so poor right now, we only get paid once a month and Greece burned a whole in our pocket  We couldn't even afford anniversary gifts for each other, we had to buy cards only  The frozen vanilla latte was the highlight of my day


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Tuesday: 

Meals: 
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup sweet potatoe
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 small apple
3: 5 oz chicken, 1 cup sweet potatoe, veggies

Workouts:
-AM: 40 min powerwalk/run. My shins where hurting a little bit, need to monitor that. As every morning I was out at 5 AM and I meet at least one Police car each morning  It's just me, the police officers and the taxi drivers out. Oh, and the drunk teens  Well, this morning the Piké team (we call them that, it's like a special force) came with their big car and they stopped to check me out  I felt like a criminal, but Justin says he thinks they were just checking out my ass


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

I am sooo pale from the sucky swedish weather  I'm going to start tanning in a tanning bed today so I can work up some color slowly before going to the states


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

If you were going to have a hot dog cheat if should have been a french hotdog or Tunnbrodrulle  I can relate to the police story, I always traveled with 2 women who were very pretty the first 6 months there and we got stopped by police so many times and all they wanted was to ask the women questions. Face it, your a hottie


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jodi:  It was special red danish hot dogs  We were walking out on town and just had a frozen vanilla latte before lunch and were feeling stuffed, so we went to the hot dog stand  What can I say, I'm a cheap date  We are so poor right now, we only get paid once a month and Greece burned a whole in our pocket  We couldn't even afford anniversary gifts for each other, we had to buy cards only  The frozen vanilla latte was the highlight of my day


LOL - Lattes are a good treat for me too.  I love iced ff sf flavored lattes   Now hotdogs on the other hand.......... 

As long as you both had a nice anniversary then thats all that matters


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

I bet they were looking at your ass,   , men.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL, thats too funny!  
I always wondered why the cops looked at me...  Now im scared


----------



## Jenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Grr, can't edit yesterdays meals  The rest was:
4: 1/2dl whey, 1 apple
5: 5 oz white fin fish, 10 almonds, veggies
6: (After spinning and my head was literally spinning too  )4 whites, 1 slice wg bread, 2 tbsp apple sauce, 5 almonds

Workouts:
- 50 min spinning class. Worked so damn hard  After this I had terrible terrible tummy cramps from FINALLY getting a real period again. It hurt like heck and I was up half of the night. Go figures it's the only night I'm spending on my own at my parents place (the gym where I teach spinning is real close to my parents house), no Justin arms wrapped around me


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Rock, that is funny  I prefer being pulled over for that too, cause that means I'm not in any trouble :angel:

Jodi, well this wasn't a sf ff latte  I know, money and expensive gifts doesn't matter to me. Well, of course I like them, but it's not what counts at all  The  counts  Hope you're feeling good 

Jill, I hope you're right and they weren't writing down notes about criminal activity  Some people consider running at 5 AM a crime 

Premi, you better watch your back


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 tiny grapefruit, 15 almonds
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 4 bites from Justin's ww bread 
3: 5 oz lean beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies, 1/3 pear
4: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 c sweet potatoes
5: 1/3 cup cc, 4oz chicken, veggies

It's really good to eat with Justin cause I can take a nibble of something and then let him have the rest 

Did you guys know that while having your period you burn around 300 cals more a day?  With all this cramping I'm sure it's moooore, I need chocolate  I'm really cramping today, I so feel for Stacey who has to go through this a whole lot more often than me 

Workouts:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk.
- Weights: Pull ( I was tired and did not feel like going to the gym at all  )
WG pulldowns: 3x8
CG rows: 2x8-10
Leg kickbacks: 2x8-10
Leg curls: 2x8-10
BB curls: 2x8
DB curls: 2x8
- 15 min cardio on crosstrainer
- 2x25 min powerwalk (to gym and home)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

My tummy is craaamping  I wanna go home


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope you feel better hon. I found that doing cardio when I had cramps made the cramps go away. Ive read that before too. Its weird, I stopped the pill 1 1/2 months ago, and my time of the month has yet to come. Oh about that extra 300 cals, perfect excuse to eat chocolate!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Jill! 
Yeah, I know, doing cardio helps! I couldn't feel it while spinning yesterday at all but then after it hurt like heeeeell  Don't worry about the delayed period, I got off the pill in september and my period is still messed up. Was at my gyn's last week and she ran a lot of tests to make sure all my hormone levels are okay. My weightloss has much to do with it too. I got on the pill when I was really young so I was on for quite some time. Never had cramps like this when I was on the pill  Haha, and I'm not having chocolate


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

I feel like I'm in a good place with my eating right now  I'm not obsessive and I don't feel like I'm dieting, but I'm getting good results  It's like I have that "healthy eating" approach I've been searching for before


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

I was on the pill for nearly 15 years!  The weirdest thig is that since Ive been of it, the hair on my legs grows like crazy!!  Just my legs, no where else. Im glad you are content with your eating, Ive always admired that about you. Oh ya, as you mentioned with 'having just a bite' of Justins treats, I feel the same way with Steve-he ALWAYS eats what I dont want! Gotta run, leggies and cardio, not looking forward to it! Take care sweets!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! Hope your cramps get better sweetie.  Mine hurt so bad last night I just layed there with a heating pad all night.  And then I ate too much   !


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny! I'm sorry that your having such a bad period and bad cramps!! Ugg! Yuck! Yep you do burn 300 more calories when you have it. That's the ONLY thing nice about getting it-ha! Lay on a heating pad if you have one--that helps a bunch. I have already worn out 3! In the past year! LoL. 
I give Cody my extra food... 

I hope you start feeling better. Cardio does help a bunch, but mine always comes back too real bad. Mother nature is so nice sometimes

Oh- Matt & I couldn't buy each other anything for our anniversary either. I got him a card. Your right- It's the Love that you have for one another that counts. You two are a great couple!  

Feel better soon


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Jill, 15 years is a lot!! I think it's a good thing to go off it, I really don't think putting fake hormones in your body is a good thing long therm  The extra hair growth on your legs could be due to your testosterone levels increasing, cause my gyn told me that it could happen and that could delay periods. It should stabilize soon though for you  
Justin doesn't really eat crap, he eats well most of the time, but I take a bite of his bread sometimes  I really don't crave the candybars he eats occationally, it's just nasty 

Nc, I'm sorry you've been having cramps too  Mine are worst the first couple of days and then wear off (thank god!!). Don't worry about the extra food hon, I'm sure your body needed it. How are you these days? I miss your journaling 

Stacey, the period cramps aren't the end of the world, it's only a few days a month  Unlike you, who have them a lot  It really must be tough for you sweetie, I hope you won't have problems with them anymore! Wow, 3 heating pads 
Yeah, love is the important thing in life, I'm glad we both have plenty of it


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4c sweet tatoes
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, small apple
3: 5 oz chicken, 1/2c sweetpotatoe, veggies, 1tbsp rice
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1/4 apple
5: 1/4c cc, 4 oz chicken, veggies, too many cashews 

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk/jog


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning pretty lady! Its 5:30am here and the brids are chirping!  What a wonderful day!  Just have to say I love reading your coments in others journals, you have been such a motivator to me. Have a fantasic day!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning Jill!  Aww, I wish I could hear birds right now too!! On the other hand I get off work in three hours and the sun has actually found its way out of the clouds off and on today! 
Thank you so much Jill, you're a big motivator for me too, you've done some amazing internal changes  Have a wonderful day


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning Hottie!     Hope your having a good day!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jenny 

You were asking about taking your bike when you come to the states in JBo's journal ... why wouldn't you take it?  I don't think it would cost too much to have it shipped down.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Andrea 

Hey NT, nice to see you here  Um, it does cost quite a bit to ship overseas I think, but I'm going to try. I need to ship a whole bunch of books and stuff too. I would love to bring my bike, I'd really miss it and be forced to buy another one.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Friday  :

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1 small apple
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
3: 3 oz chicken cashew (left overs, didn't have a lot and wanted to make sure Justin got enough), 1 cup sweet potatoes, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 2 bites of ww bread 
5: PWO cottage cheese, 1 slice wg bread
6: 5oz salmon, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min powerwall/jog
- Bathroom workouts at work  I squat 25 reps each time I go to the bathroom (which is often since I drink a lot), doing crunches (the floor is clean ) 20-40 reps and some aerobic moves (stepping from side to side kicking back and using my arms). It sounds silly but it adds up and I'm so BORED here 
- Push Weight workout¨
- 15 min cardio on bike
- 25 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

I made Justin and I chicken cashew last night and I think I had a little too many  I'm not stressing about it though, it won't really hold me back. It was good too


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Friday  :
> 
> Meals:
> 1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1 small apple
> ...




 toooo cute!!!! but hey if it works eh?!  

Im so glad to hear that your in a position now that you feel not as though your dieting but rather eating healthy...makes things much less stressful, and darlin you have accomplished a lot!! Very proud of you, true hard worker!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey AJ 
I know, it's funny  It works as far as making work more fun  Yeah, I feel like I'm a good place where I'm comfortable with my body and not stressing about diet and workouts so much. I still do basicly the same thing, but it doens't feel like I'm making a lot of sacrifises since I enjoy it  And I'm still striving to improve 
Thank you for all your sweet words


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning darlin!  Your workouts in the bathroom crack me up.  It really is a good idea though, might have to look into it!

Where are you moving to again in the USA? I forgot.  

Have a super weekend, any plans?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning Jill 
I know, they crack me up too when I do them  Just came back from one  I always make sure there's no one else in there that can hear me  It gets the heart rate up a little and I think it's actually doing some good. Have been doing it for about 3 weeks now and Justin told me my butt is firmer 
I'm moving to Harrisonburg in Virginia, about 2-3 hours from Washington DC 

We don't have a lot of plans for the weekend. We're going to my parents house tonight and will have dinner with them. Might go ride Icelandic ponies on Saturday if we can get my parents to go with us. I'm trying to spend some quality time with them since I won't see them for so long. Saturday night might be a nice night to go clubbing  Have a great weekend you too!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Baby 

I've been on the computer for 10 minutes and I'm tired of it.  I need some snuggling!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey honey  Thanks for making my weekend so lovely


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey peeps! 
I've had a really good weekend! Saturday I went spinning in the morning and had a great class. I was sweating like a freak and worked sooooo hard. Then Justin, my parents and I went on a roadtrip to a really really pretty area and walked around in a small old town. It is so wonderful there, so amazingly beautiful! Diet wasn't perfect, had some almonds and apples in the car. For lunch I had a chicken breast and veggies and had Justin eat my rice since it was loaded with fat  Justin and my parents had ice cream and I got a diet coke but had a few bites of Justin's ice cream  In the evening Justin got out to get us takeout since I didn't feel like cooking and he got some pretty healthy but not perfect stuff  The weather was perfect that day which isn't something we're used to this summer!

Sunday I took a long, wonderful run in the morning. I was out for more than 60 minutes, my endurance is really up there again and it feels great! Eat good all day 
Went to the gym for a pull workout and 30 mins of cardio. Cleaned our apartment sooo well that we were sweating like crazy  Another lovely day with sun 

This week is my last working week  Then it's time off and until school starts


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 grapefruit
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, few bites of Justin's ww bread
3: 4 oz chicken, 2/3 cup sweetpotatoe, veggies, 1 plum
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil,  1 small green apple
5: PWO: 1/3 cup cc, 4 oz chicken, 1,5 slice wg bread, 3 tbsp rice
5½: 2tsp glutamine

Workouts:
- 40 min powerwalk. 5 AM in CRAZY rain  I looked like a drenched cat when I came back 
- Bathroom workouts, squats, abs, stepping. I'm such a geek 
- Push:
DB bench press: 3x6-8 (38lbs Dumbells)
DB incline bench: 3x6-8
Leg press: 3x8-12
Rear delt: 3x8
Lateral raises: 3x8-9
Rope pushdowns: 3x8
Over head extensions: 3x8
- 25 min powerwalk home from gym
- 30 min aerobics (I felt guilty after having so many carbs in my post workout meal, which was last meal of the day, so I did some carido in front of the TV, sweaty!)


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jen sounds like you had a wonderful weekend!!!  

anyplans after next week when your done work?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

new (old) pictures look good.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey AJ  I did have a nice weekend thanks  Umm, Justin and I might go to Stockholm (capital of Sweden) next week and I'll spend a lot of quality time with family and friends  It's important to me right now since I won't see them for a loooong period of time.

P-funk, Thanks  Back then I had never heard of low carbing and when I went back to that kind of eating (more carbs) the pounds came off again


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

It's nice to read about how you eat some cheats or miss some meals but don't stress about as you know that you'll rebound.  From what I read, you have now made the transition from using the diet word to just plain living healthy!  

Moving time is coming soon ... do you think you'll be ok when you do make the big move?


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

That one pic of you, you look awefully thin. I like the more muscular look you got going on now better.

You and your bathroom workouts crack me up! You are not a geek either, you are a cutie!


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh ya, is that your fridge in the new pics? It looks huge!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's nice to read about how you eat some cheats or miss some meals but don't stress about as you know that you'll rebound.  From what I read, you have now made the transition from using the diet word to just plain living healthy!
> 
> Moving time is coming soon ... do you think you'll be ok when you do make the big move?



Hey NT 
Yeah, I don't care too much about tiny cheats these days, it's all about moderation. I feel like I'm having a healthy eating thing going on and I really don't feel like I'm on a diet. I haven't looked this good in 2 years either so I'm happy  I'm still stressing about it sometimes, like last night I did some extra cardio cause I felt I had been eating too many carbs before bed  The stress is still there, but it is smaller than it's ever been  

Yep, moving time is coming up and I'm excited!!  Really really looking forward to it! I think you remember what happened in Rome, where I got crazy home sick and went home early. Well, this is very different. Rome was something I signed up for because I wanted something cool to do after graduation. I never really wanted to go. I was in a very bad place (just recovering from the psychological issues of my eating disorder) and my relationship with my ex (then boyfriend) wasn't the best. The weeks before I just had the feeling I really didn't want to go, I wasn't ready to go all on my own. Now, I'm super excited and I feel 100% comfortable in my decision. Sure, I do get some butterflies in my tummy when thinking about it, but it's the happy excited kind  Having Justin there is going to make things easier of course  I'm going to miss my family, but I'm ready to leave the nest. 
Thanks for asking


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> That one pic of you, you look awefully thin. I like the more muscular look you got going on now better.
> 
> You and your bathroom workouts crack me up! You are not a geek either, you are a cutie!



Hey Jillsan 
I don't think I look too thin there  If you look at the other pic, the back pic, you can see that I was still pretty muscular  But I like the bod I have now too 

Yeah, I know, my bathroom workouts are funny, but I like um  
Oh, and that is the fridge in my parents house  The left one is a fridge and the right one is  freezer


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jen- just want to let you know that you look great in all you'r pictures! you are very beautiful  
by the way, what's up with the bathroom workout???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Sara!  Thank you for those sweet words  

The bathroom workouts?  Well, I'm pretty bored at work, so each time I go to the bathroom I do squats, crunches and stuff  I know, it's silly, but I enjoy it


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

I wish I can do that at work..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

haha, well I don't have too much supervision here  It's my dad's company and they give me a bunch of things to type or whatever and then leave me alone. So, I've got time to play every now and then  I don't abuse it though, I get the work done


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

My chest is soooo friggin sore today  I like it  Tonight I'm teaching spinning and that should be fun  Need to get some new songs and will try to do that after work. Will tan some before spinning today too, I need a nice golden tan


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Tuesday 20th:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 apple
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 small apple
3: 4 oz chicken, 1/2c sweet potaotes, 4tbsp rice
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1/3 apple
5: 4 oz white fin fish, 1/3 cup rice, veggies
6: 5 whites, 10 almonds

Workouts:
- 40 min powerwalk at 5 AM
- BRW 
- 50 min spinning


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2004)

As soon as my work is finished renovating, Im starting bathroom workouts. Can you set me up on a plan?You should think about putting together a video or something! Im just teasing you girlie! 

Do you plan to come down to Canada ever? You will be really close to where me and NT live, when you move to the USA. You and Justin could stay at my place! Seriously.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll hook you up with a plan  Workout video 

I don't know if we'll visit Canada, maybe  I looked on the map and it is actually pretty close  You are so sweet  We'll see how things go, it sure would be fun to meet you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey hey hey hey. I called dibs on Ms.Jenny coming to Canada


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! I do squats everytime I go to the bathroom to, just usually 10 though.  Can't do crunches though- I won't lay on their floor!!     They only mop once in a blue moon! 

LOVED those pics!! But you look absolutly gorgeous in every picture I've ever seen of you!! Your hard work and dedication really shows too!      Virginia isn't that far from where I live (I'm in North Carolina) so when you move over we'll have to get together!! 

Have a good day hun!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey hey. I called dibs on Ms.Jenny coming to Canada



sometimes being down East has it's disadvantages ...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Everyone wants to meet me   I wanna meet you all too!!! All my friends here!! 

J'bo, we will meet this coming year one way or the other 

NC, Yep, I thought we already decided we'd get together  It would be fun! Justin and I will take lots of roadtrips I'm sure, so maybe we can come see you  Or the other way around 
The bathroom here is cleaned every morning, so it's always clean  If it looks even a tad bit dirty I skip the crunches 

NT, I think ALL OF US need to get together


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

Justin says my butt is getting smaller and firmer  He can notice a big difference since I started my squating and so can I  I'm getting a SHORT skirt and new high heels for my party next weekend Today I'm wearing my goal jeans and it feels sooooo good, they're not even super tight on me anymore


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1/4 cup rice (brown)
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 apple
3: 4 oz lean beef, 3/4c b rice, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1/4 cup b rice
5: 1/4c cc, 4 oz chicken, 1/3 cup sour milk (swedish low lactose dairy product), veggies1 1/2 apple (while Justin had a mountain of pasta  )

Workouts:
- BRW
More to come 
EDIT: Actually, no more last night. Just horizontal cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

short skirts  
wooo hooo and fitting in your fav jeans comfy again!  
Gosh now I wish I lived closer too!!!!  

Have a great day Jenny!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!!!     Congrats on the goal jeans- I bet you look hot in them   !!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

AJ- Yep, short skirts it iiiiis  Yeah, I wish you could join NC and me when we get together 

Andrea- Morning to you too!  Oh, I've worn the goal jeans for some time now, but they're not as tight anymore


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 21, 2004)

HI Jenny!!

exciting stuff about the short skirts! wahooo!! I got the cutest little white skirt for my cousin's wedding last month, it was awesome, such a good feeling when the clothes are getting smaller, but you are feeling better and better about yourself! I got my bodyfat% done last week, and it was just over 17% so Im still really happy about that! made my WEEK!   

Sounds like things are going great for you! I checked out your gallery, regardless of old pictures or new, you have a gorgeous smile!   

I couldnt stop laughing about your bathroom workouts! I do the same thing! only its not limited to the bathroom, its the bathroom, when watching tv, while Im in the kitchen, everywhere! Im always trying toget those extra squats in and the extra kicks and ab work!    people may call us crazy, but hey it works!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

... Jenny ... short skirts ... firm butty's ... it's best I stay out of this journal till such talk has expired.    Makes working difficult.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea, all I do is daydream now..


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa on the 'loose' jeans! Its such a great feeling isnt it??? Soon they will be too big! Keep it up sunshine!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> HI Jenny!!
> 
> exciting stuff about the short skirts! wahooo!! I got the cutest little white skirt for my cousin's wedding last month, it was awesome, such a good feeling when the clothes are getting smaller, but you are feeling better and better about yourself! I got my bodyfat% done last week, and it was just over 17% so Im still really happy about that! made my WEEK!
> 
> ...



Hey lakergirl 

Congrats on your skirt and bidyfat%  Great job!! I'm very happy with my results too, I haven't felt/looked this good in years  It feels so good to know that we've worked hard for it and makes us take pride in ourselves, it's great 

I'm happy to hear that others are doing bathroom workouts too!!  I agree, whatever works is worth doing, even if we're called crazy. I see all my friends that shakes their head at how much time I spend working out and eating healthy, but they're flabby and some of them are getting pretty fat! It's now, even in the twenties, that the pounds start creeping up on them cause they don't work out. I'm not letting that happen to me, I'll just keep improving myself. I plan on being a supermodel at 50 

Keep up the great work girl


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

I just posted a reply for N, premi and Jill, but it dissapeared  Oh well, I'll do it all over again 

NT, I won't stop talking about my firmer butt, I worked too hard on it to shut up  I might even post pics of my party outfit 

Premi, stop that daydreaming, kick that illness out and get back in the gym  No, seriously, I hope you're feeling better 

Jill, yep, it sure feels good  These are the jeans that I couldn't even get over my hips back in November  I need to post new pics soon and show the changes I've made


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk (tiiiiny eggs  ), 1/2 cup sourmilk (swedish thang), 1 tbsp oats, flax seeds
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 apple
3: 4 oz chicken, 1 cup sweetpotatoes (Justin told me he had packed the veggies, but he hadn't, so noooo veggies for us  )
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
5: 1 dl whey, 2 slices bread PWO
6: 5 oz salmon, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min run, had a GREAT RUN  Felt sooooo good 
- BRW
- Pull:
WG pulldowns: 3x8
CG rows: 3x8
Ham kickbacks: 3x10-12
Leg curls: 3x10-12
DB curls: 3x8
BB curls: 3x8
Ball crunches: 4x15
- 30 min on cross trainer (sweeeaty)
- 25 min powerwalk from gym

Lotsa training yesterday


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

People at work always call me a 'health freak', cause I eat so clean and they eat fast food, daily. My family thinks Im too hard on myself too-Its just the lifestyle Ive chosen to live. A girl that I work with is afraid to lift weights, cause she doesnt want to get bulky, she just wants to get toned.(sp?)  Im like you have to lift!!!! She thinks if she does a set of bicep curls with 5lb weights she will turn into a bodybuilder the next day-despite the info I constantly give her.

Have a fantastic day beautiful!!! Glad you had a great run, nothing like great am cardio to get your day started!-Im off to do leggies, its *5:20 AM*


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Morning Jillsan! 
I know, I'm really the health nut around here too  My friends usually don't bug me too much anymore. Well, except when it comes to partying and I don't want to drink..  Haha, I know, a lot of girls are afraid to lift weights, it's so silly!!
Well, it's their loss 

Leggies at 5 AM, you're crazy girl  I prefer to do my weights after work since I can't push myself as hard in the morning I think. More power to ya  Have a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

I see a pretty nice 4pac in the mirror right now


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT, I won't stop talking about my firmer butt, I worked too hard on it to shut up  *I might even post pics of my party outfit *



 ... and the plan is coming together.  

Of course you shouldn't stop talking about it.  Coming from where you to did to how you look now, never stop talking my dear.  You've earned the right to talk.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm trying to find a cheap flight for Justin and me to somewhere in Italy or Spain for a couple of days..  Maybe London  There are some cheap prices !!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Jenny, what part of Sweden are you in?  Here are some pics from Club SthlmVIP Stockholm, Sweden.  Have you ever been?
http://filebox.vt.edu/users/brwilso5/sweden/

I need to move..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2004)

roadtrip, my brotha!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jenny, what part of Sweden are you in?  Here are some pics from Club SthlmVIP Stockholm, Sweden.  Have you ever been?
> http://filebox.vt.edu/users/brwilso5/sweden/
> 
> I need to move..



It looks like club Vertigo VIP  If it is then yes I've been there  It's a great club with lots of hot people  I'm in the south of Sweden, in Malmö,
so it's about 4 hours by train from Stockholm


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

Friday!!  LAST WORK DAY!! 

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup b rice
2: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 small apple
3: 4 oz lean beef, 2/3 cup b rice, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 1 tiny apple

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min run. Great run again 
- BRW


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> - AM: 30 min run. Great run again
> - BRW



Hum...this morning run sounds fishy  nothing like a morning cardio session hey Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I usually don't list that morning cardio  This actually WAS a run  But nothing beats two AM sessions in a row  

Damn, I'm feeling so sexual today


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well, I usually don't list that morning cardio  This actually WAS a run  But nothing beats two AM sessions in a row
> 
> Damn, I'm feeling so sexual today



Isnt it great when you feel like that  

Thanks for the PM love you truley are a wonderful friend 
I will try to have fun this weekend and see where things go.
He is calling me at work today about getting together 
Scary


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Isnt it great when you feel like that
> 
> Thanks for the PM love you truley are a wonderful friend
> I will try to have fun this weekend and see where things go.
> ...



Oh sweetie, I know things will work out for you, one way or the other  I hope you do have fun this weekend, enjoy some of that wedding cake and dance until your feet hurt 

Take a deep breath and relax sweetie, you can handle whatever he will say


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

Journal is looking good Jenny, workouts definitely look good. What are you current goals? You mentioned your butt getting harder, lol, so I am guessing fat-loss? Keep it up!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

Mon ... fat loss?   ... Did you not look at the pics of our IM Swedish beauty?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think Jenny has any fat left!!     She's a lean mean machine!! (not really mean though, she's a sweetie!)

Hey Hottie!!     Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2004)

Update for last night. I hate that we can't edit that far back anymore 

Meal 5: 1/2 protein shake PWO
Meal 6: 4 oz chicken, 1 oz mozzarella, veggies
Snack in front of TV: sugarfree candy and veggies

Justin and I bought this sugarfree candy. I took it easy cause I know it makes the tummy upset.. But not easy enough  My tummy looked like a balloon and it was soo sore and gasy  They say they can have a laxative effect and let me just say NO KIDDING!!!  Justin ate twice as much as me and didn't get the same reaction  He was just stinky   I was pretty stinky too though, so I shouldn't complain 

Workout after work yesterday was:
- Push:
DB benchpress: 3x6-8 OWWW
Cable X flyes: 3x8-10
Close BB squats: 3x10-12
Leg extensions: 3x8
Shoulder presses: 3x6-8 OWWW
Up right rows: 3x8
Rope pushdowns: 3x8
Kickbacks: 3x10-12


No gym cardio last night! (I've been the cardio queeeeeen lately )


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2004)

Monstar, thanks for stopping by  My current goals is to lean out some more  I feel good in my own skin right now, but I wanna see how good I really CAN look 

NT, awww, thanks  I still have waaaays to go until I look like the girls in the mags though, which is my goal  

Andrea, thanks sweetie  Oh I have fat left!  Thanks though, I appreciate it!  I hope you'll have a great weekend too honey


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals: 
1: 6ish whites, 1ish yolk, 1/3ish cup oats (made a big batch protein pankcakes for both Justin and I and then ate about 1/3 of it)

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min *kickassssss* spinning  It felt sooo good, I was beat!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 24, 2004)

well IMO you look FABO!!!  

ughhhh those sugar free candys in large amounts would do anyone in! !!  

Jenny cardio Queenie  jk! Have a super weekend!!


----------



## sara (Jul 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Update for last night. I hate that we can't edit that far back anymore
> 
> Meal 5: 1/2 protein shake PWO
> Meal 6: 4 oz chicken, 1 oz mozzarella, veggies
> ...



You guys are so cute


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2004)

SF candy makes me SUPER sick... I cant even eat 1 or 2.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Sugar Free Candy??  Is it even Candy when you take the sugar out of it?  I'd personally have a Detour bar!    Hey toots!  How are ya?  I thought I'd drop in for the moment before I go hit the clubs tonight for the band.

By the way, if you keep at it with your awesome progress, Jenny with the way your bod is shaping nicely, soon, we'll have to submit your pics to Oxygen, M & F Hers and shape!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

In my longest relationship(2 yrs) I NEVER once farted in front of my girlfriend!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey guys 
Sara, thanks 

Jill, I can handle some of them, but not that kind 

David, Hey my friend  Haha, I'm not even close to Oxygen shape yet  That would take some months I tell ya  But it is indeed my goal to have a body worthy of those mags.

Premi, I think that's silly  It's a natural thing, Justin and I are open to each other about everything. If we need to fart we fart  There's nothing I'm uncomfortable doing in front of him, he knows me inside and out. Now we don't go stinky in front of each other though, that would just be too plain nasty


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Yesterday I had a bit of a challanging day. Justin and I went clothes shopping. I was buying jeans and I was bummed out by only having one size smaller jeans than when I bought jeans in November. Now these were a different model, but I just felt so damn big and fat and nasty. I'm a true viking girl, tall and the biggest bone structure possible  I'm by no means petite and my bubble butt isn't helping me size wise either. I started questioning everything and planned to stave myself and got all kinds of crazy ideas. There's a lot of things happening now, I'm moving out and away and have a new era in my life starting. It's a little overwhelming sometimes. My room mates seem soooo wonderful, we've been talking quite a bit over email. Sooo sweet, they really seem nice and I think I'll really like them.
Well, I just need to keep working on myself and try to improve, doing it the right way. Justin is such a wonderful source of support right now, he's so amazing that I can hardly believe it. I love him to death, he really is the one and only for me


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup sweetpotaoes
2: 5 oz chicken, 1/4 cup sweetpotatoes, 2 tbsp rice
3: 1 dl whey, 10 almonds, 1/2 grapefruit
4: 5 oz fish, veggies
5: 1/3 cup cc, 1 oz turkey breast

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- PUSH:
CG rows: 3x8
WG lat pulldowns: 3x8
Deadlifts: 3x12
Ham kickbacks: 3x8-12
Rear delts: 3x8
Hammer curls: 3x8
Preacher curls: 3x8
Ball crunches: 4x15 (love these)
Plank holds: 3x8
- powerwalk to and from gym: 25 mins each way
- will teach spinning, 50 min tonight EDIT, was canceled, so I did 30 min intervals on stationary and some leg and ab work 

Active day!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Yesterday I had another great run!  It was great! Then Justin and I walked around town lots  Eat clean, starved myself half the day after my temporary insanity


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had a bit of a challanging day. Justin and I went clothes shopping. I was buying jeans and I was bummed out by only having one size smaller jeans than when I bought jeans in November. Now these were a different model, but I just felt so damn big and fat and nasty. I'm a true viking girl, tall and the biggest bone structure possible  I'm by no means petite and my bubble butt isn't helping me size wise either. I started questioning everything and planned to stave myself and got all kinds of crazy ideas. There's a lot of things happening now, I'm moving out and away and have a new era in my life starting. It's a little overwhelming sometimes. My room mates seem soooo wonderful, we've been talking quite a bit over email. Sooo sweet, they really seem nice and I think I'll really like them.
> Well, I just need to keep working on myself and try to improve, doing it the right way. Justin is such a wonderful source of support right now, he's so amazing that I can hardly believe it. I love him to death, he really is the one and only for me


Jenny, come on now sweetie.  You can't use the jean size as a good judgement.  Don't stress yourself I'm sure if you went and tried on a pair of jeans that you have the same brand for at home that it would be a couple sizes smaller.  I can walk into American Eagle and buy size 0, then at Express a 1-2 and then a 5-6 at Abercrombie.  All the brands run different sizes and is not a good way to judge your fat loss over this time.  Don't be hard on yourself with that please.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh I know Jodi. I had a bad day and I just snapped.. It was from the same store, just a different model of jeans. Suddenly my thighs were huuuuge and my butt bubblier than ever. I know I'm made a lot of progress.. It just seems like I'll never get that Oxygen physique that I want, that my body type won't allow it unless I take crazy measures. It's frustrating sometimes, being a big boned Viking girl  I have come a long way though and I have two legs to walk on and am healthy, that's what matters. It's easy to lose perspective sometimes..


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I have come a long way though and I have two legs to walk on and am healthy, that's what matters. It's easy to lose perspective sometimes..



let's not forgot those wise words of wisdom!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks NT, it really is easy to forget  Whenever I start complaining about not seeing results fast enough, Justin says "Well you've got two legs and you're not a midget" 
We saw a midget and a lady with one leg a while back and that still gives me a reality check  
Btw, I bought two skirts yesterday  One of em is SHORT!  I like it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Jenny i know what you mean by the number sometimes getting to you but the same thing happened to me. I bought one large suit when i was dieting and now i just picked up an XS from the same company. Sizes mean squat


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Thanks NT, it really is easy to forget  Whenever I start complaining about not seeing results fast enough, Justin says "Well you've got two legs and you're not a midget"
> We saw a midget and a lady with one leg a while back and that still gives me a reality check
> Btw, I bought two skirts yesterday  One of em is SHORT!  I like it



If you like the short skirt, I'm sure we do as well! 

Are you in the States now?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey J'Booty!  How are ya? I know, sizes doesn't really mean much, but it's something I've always been bummed out by. 

NT, nope, still in Sweden! I'm leaving in two weeks, the 10th. Justin and I have these last weeks to enjoy here, no more work  The weather is getting better too, sunny and nice


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2004)

Btw NT, I love the quotes in your sig


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Dont stress the sizes-I really know how that messes with your mind though. Im the same way. You totally beat yourself up over it too. I can relate. My weight hasnt moved in like 3 weeks, and Im just getting plain ol frusterated. Yes I myself have contemplated old ways, but know better. Sometimes it is struggle. I am bigger bonned too-I will never be teen-weeny, Ive accepted that. You are smokin, all of us here at IM know that. YOU know that. Your body kicks ass!!! Plus, look at the diff in your pics from last year-THOSE only prove how far you have came. Keep on truckin' girlie!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

they are sort of what I'm about ... living life to it's fullest ... and when it's time to leave this place, I can do so knowing I didn't have any regrets.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

I am doing better than last week so far and thats all that counts 

10 days  enjoy your time in Sweden cause your going to love the States


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Like the others have said you definately shouldnt beat yourself up.  I know we are our own worst critics, but damn girl...

On another note, any guy that doesnt hink nice legs and a BUG bubble but is hot.. is well, stupid lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

I am big boned too don't worry about it sweetie.  I know I'll never be a size 2 and I am ok with that!  It only gets a little annoying when people see me on cam and I "appear" much thinner/smaller cuz theres no one next to me as a point of reference.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys!  Thank you so much, you're all so sweet 

Today I had a really nice day! Justin and I tanned in the lovely weather until 1:30 and then my mom and I went downtown and spent the whole afternoon together. We had a lovely time, my mom is so wonderful. Time just ran away and we didn't come home until 6:30! Justin and I was supposed to work out today, but I value the time with my mom so much that I decided not to stress about that. I love my mom so much, I'm really going to miss her. Well, anyways, when I came home I did an improvised workout in my garden  If there's a will there's a way  Who needs a gym 
This is what I did:

- Push ups: 4x8-10
- DB flyes: 4x8
- Squats: 4x20
- Lunges: 3x20
- Shoulder presses: 3x8-9
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Tricep kickbacks: 3x8
- Over head extensions: 3x8
Inbetween *each set* I ran 3 laps around my garden. The intensity was high and I didn't rest at all  It was fun  Got my whole push workout done and some cardio as well


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2004)

Meals today have been good  But too few!!
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp sf jam
2: 5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup wild rice mix, veggies
Snack: while out on town with my lovely mom we went for coffee twice and took our time  I had one iced caffe latte and one warm. No sugar or syrup 
3: 5.5 oz lean pork, veggies
4: 1 dl whey, 10 almonds, 2 fish oil

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk/jog
- workout posted above


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  Thank you so much, you're all so sweet
> 
> Today I had a really nice day! Justin and I tanned in the lovely weather until 1:30 and then my mom and I went downtown and spent the whole afternoon together. We had a lovely time, my mom is so wonderful. Time just ran away and we didn't come home until 6:30! Justin and I was supposed to work out today, but I value the time with my mom so much that I decided not to stress about that. I love my mom so much, I'm really going to miss her. Well, anyways, when I came home I did an improvised workout in my garden  If there's a will there's a way  Who needs a gym
> This is what I did:
> ...


Now that's determination and dedication.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  It's a lifestyle that I love  My mom bought me a pair of shoes today that were super cute, I'm going to wear them on my party on Saturday with my mini skirt  I like my legs again


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 28, 2004)

Jenny you silly, I'm glad you like your legs again!

Don't let your mind get the best of you these next few weeks. As you said yourself you'll be going through a huge transition and it will be very stressful on you. Just stick to eating the healthy foods that you like to nourish your body. I read in a book the other day: whenever we seek to comfort ourselves with food, the opposite happens, we are then uncomfortable (physically and/or emotionally). That made sense to me and is SO true! It doesn't work anyway so you might as well just eat healthy.

I bet you will miss your Mom a ton. I live 3,000 miles away from mine and I miss her all the time!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Can we have pics of the party outfit?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey guys! 
Hiker, yep, I know.. The sillyness stops now  I have no problems sticking to the healthy food and doing my workouts. It's just the way my life is and the way I like to live it   There might be some improvised home workouts, but they are still good for me  Yep, I'll sure miss my mom..

Premi, there will be pics of Justin and me  I took some pics this morning to check out how I look (hard to tell in mirror sometimes), check out my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Thursday:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 apple, 1/4 cup wild rice, 5 almonds
2: 5 oz salmon, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies (lots!) 
3: 1 dl whey
4: 5 oz lean beef, veggies, 10 almonds

I did eat way too little today.. Again.. Justin and I don't have breakfast until 11 and it just gets hard to get all the meals in since we're out doing stuff. Need to work harder to eat more though. Had some almonds inbetween meals, probably around 10.

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk/jog/run
- Weights:
Ham kickbacks: 3x8-12
Leg curls: 3x8-10
Rear delt:3x8
DB rear delt: 3x8
- 20 min on elleptical (SWEATY)

Justin needed to get yesterdays workout in (the one I did in the garden) so I went to the gym with him. Worked on the muscle groups I want to improve, which is rear delts and hams (among other things ) and did some cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

darlin, all I see in those new pics is POSITIVE hard work!!!  screw the size factors... were not barbies  you look wonderful hun!  

I  that garden workout!


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Skinny mini   Hot pics. You work hard, you deserve a smokin bod!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

Looking great Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks girls 
AJ, you're right, we're not barbies  I wish I was 
Jill, I do work hard and it feels good to see results. I'm not stressing about them measuring or anything like that, I just do what I do and don't think much about it 
Jodi, thanks


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Better looking than any Barbie I have ever seen.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Jake, you're way too kind


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2004)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup all bran xtra fiber, 1/2 grapefruit
Snack: 15ish cashews
2: 4 oz lean ground beef, 1/4 cup ww pasta (made a mountain for JustyBusty ), veggies
3:1 dl whey
4: 5 oz pork tenderloin, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min run (It's sooo warm and sunny today, ran in a sportsbra and shorts  )
- Weights:
shoulder presses: 3x7-8
up right rows: 3x7-8
BB curls: 3x7-8
DB curls: 3x8
Rope pushdowns: 3x8
Rope extensions: 3x8
- 15 min intervals on elleptical


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2004)

Tonight I'm going to have a party with my friends and go out clubbing. I'm going to enjoy it and eat and drink what I want, but in moderation


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

Have fun Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2004)

Saturday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp apple sauce

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min spinning. SWEATY! The owner of the gym took a bunch of pictures of me and said they turned out great and she might put them on the flyer they send out and the webpage


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Sara  I'm making 3 different salads and will have a huge cheese plate with bread and crackers. Then a huge plate with all kinds of fruit cut up nicely... Mmm  I'll eat plenty of the salads


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

Have a tonne of fun at your party sexy lady!!!! Wearing your new skirt?????


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2004)

Uh huh, I am  And I bought two more miniskirts yesterday  I loooove wearing skirts these days


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

I bought short short short pj shorts-they are super cute. Brown with white hawaiian flowers on em. Ties at the side so you can make em SUPER short! Steve loves them!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Baby, we're going to do some partying tonight huh?   Cant wait


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2004)

Blech, I got really drunk yesterday... Can't really handle alcohol anymore  Took some pics and will put a few in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2004)

Food last night wasn't too bad.. Ate some crackers and cheese and stuff, but it wasn't too bad  The alcohol was though.... Damn, I didn't even have all that much.. But I was stressing all day getting the food ready and stuff and I didn't eat enough during the day.. Justin was a sweetheart and took me to bed, helped getting my clothes of and just took really good care of me


----------



## Eggs (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Baby   I really enjoyed your party!  Good food    We both got a little tipsy didnt we


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2004)

A little tipsy?  Well, yaaaahhhh.... 

Justin and I had a cheese platter breakfast


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

*hot*


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Jenny~ I'm so glad you had fun at your party!!!  You look Awesome & so beautiful in your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats great that you spent a lot of time with your mom the other day. My mom and I spent all day friday & saturday together--She's my best friend!!  I know you will miss your mom--stock up on hallmark cards

Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 1, 2004)

You look soooo good in your pictures hon!!!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

I loved the new pics of you, Justin and everyone!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

I think you would be funny drunk Jen


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Saturday:
> 
> Meals:
> 1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp apple sauce
> ...


You two look great and looked like you had fun in your pics. Justin must be growing fast, looks like he's about to go Hulk in that shirt .
No web address for the gym's website ?  

Have a great day !


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks guys!  We did have a lot of fun! 

Gwcaton, Yeah, Justin is growing! We got him some new clothes for the party at H&M, really cheap but great clothes! It's my favorite store of all times. I'll post a link to the website if my pics get posted there  Have a great day you too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2004)

Monday 2nd:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 grapefruit
2: 5 oz salmon, veggies
3: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 8 almonds
4: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 6 almonds, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min running/ powerwalking
- Back and hams:
WG lat pulldowns: 3x8
WG rows: 3x8
Deadlifts: 3x8-10
CG lat pulldowns: 3x8
Leg curls: 3x8


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

One week to go!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

Tuesday:

Meals: 
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, sf apple sauce
2: 5 oz lean beef, veggies, 3 slices cheese
snack: 10 almonds, 1/2 wg bread slice
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies
4: 3 oz chicken, veggies, 1/2 apple, 2 bites wg bread

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min running /powerwalking. I felt really strong this morning, so ran most of it. Didn't want to go all out and run all the time though since I'm probably teaching spinning tonight.
- 45 min spinning. Taught the class and it was great


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

Justin is coming to my spin class tonight  That's going to be fun 
I've lost quite a bit of muscle this summer, I need to kick butt in the gym from now on


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a great spin class tonight! My boss was there spinning with us and afterwards while we were all stretching she came and gave me a gift and a little speech  They all gave me applauds and I was really touched, it was very sweet  They all said they'd miss me and I'll miss them and the place too.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2004)

i know that everyone will miss you there toots.
you will meet amazing people in the USA too.
we will all help you not be as home sick by being here for yah. 
your a brave women who goes with her heart and i admire and love that in you


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

You must have felt great when they applauded you, right on girlie. 

Like J-bo said, you will meet a tonne of great peeps in the US. Im sure you will love it.

Diet is great as always chickie. Keep up the great work sunshine!

Oh, how do you know youve lost muscle???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

What kind of company does your dad run?

Did you whip Justin into shape or what


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

J'Bo, Thanks honey  I will miss everyone, but I'm also really ready to leave and meet new people and start a new chapter in my life. It's time  If I get too homsick I'll have to come to Canada so you can cheer me up 

Jilly, thank you  My meals are too weak these days.. I don't count calories, but yesterday was way too low with two long cardio sessions. I need to straighten up  
I know I lost muscle cause I see it in the mirror.. Shoulders, arms and back are smaller. I don't mind it terribly, cause I'm a lot less fat, but still 

Premi, my dad has an industrial electronics company. I can pm you a link if you're interested. 
Justin worked hard yesterday  I am pretty vicious on that spin bike, I always push my spinners over their limits  I love that "oh my god Jenny, I don't know what you did, but it feels good now" look I get afterwards when they're exhausted


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2004)

You did great last night honey 

I really enjoyed the class, and you did kick all of our butts


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2004)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 2 tbsp as
2: 5 oz white fish, 1/3 potatoe, veggies
Snack: Went to this lovely herb garden with my mom, sister and grandma for a "girls only" thing. I had a caffe latte and they had two bites of my grandmas cake  (they all had cake but I didn't feel like having any) It was so beautiful there!!
3: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil, 8almonds
Snack: 10 almonds
4: 4 oz lean pork, veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- Chest and quads:
DB benchpress: 3x7-8
Incline bp: 3x7-8
Cable X flyes: 3x 8-10
Hack squats: 3x10
Leg extensions: 3x8 (I hate these soooo much)
-30 min stepping, squats, abs and just getting myself sweaty


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

There are some experiences some people have and look at them and say "Wow, I'm glad I took that chance"  I'm sure you'll be saying the same thing once you've left and meet many new people and places.  If I had one regret in life, it would be just that ... not taking the chance to just up and go somewhere really out of my comfort zone.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Jenny, thanks that would be awesome


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I didn't update yesterday.. Hmm, I'm not really motivated to write down what I eat everyday  Cause I'm not "dieting", I'm just following a healthy lifestyle and make the right choices.. It feels kinda draining to write down everything every single day.. That said, I'm going to update yesterdays meals and workouts after all 

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp sf applesauce
2: 5 oz lean pork, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies
3: 1 dl whey, 10 almonds
4: (after crazy spinning )6 whites, 3 fish oil, 1/2 apple, 1/2 slice ww bread
Snack: diet coke, 2 sips of Justin's beer, apple

Had a great time with Justin and my friend Martin last night. They had some beers, I had I diet coke (and 2 sips of Justin's beer ) at an outdoor bar thing in Lund. Lund is a beautiful and REALLY old city. I'm going to miss Martin, he's been a great friend to me for so many years..

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 50 min spinning (it was sooo hot in the room that it was crazy!! I had to take my top off  Still had sports bra though )


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2004)

NT, it is somewhat out of my comfort zone, but I really feel ready to move out of this little town where I've lived all my life. I have friends that I've known since I was 3 years old, which is great, but it doesn't give you much room to grow sometimes. I'm really really excited about leaving, it's like a whole new beginning  It will probably be hard at times and I'll really miss my lovely family (especially my mom  ), but I know that I can do it and that I'll have a great time  Having Justin there is wonderful, he's such a supportive person and has promised to hold me tight when I need it 

Premi, no problem!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 6, 2004)

Things are looking great Jenny! Keep plugging in entries! I went off the routine of doing that for a while and found that I felt a bit more accountable for the things I had to put in my mouth.. I ate so much evil stuff while away, that I needed to get back on track.  

You must be SO excited to move!  I wish you the best


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, you will do just fine.  Sometimes it is really nice for a change of pace 

Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2004)

Aj, I will be more motivated to write it all down once I get settled down in the states. Right now things are so hectic and there are a lot of bad foods coming my way with people wanting their last "dates" with me. Yesterday my grandma practicly force fed me cookies and pastries and I had to make Justin eat it while she was out in the kitchen getting stuff  He ate 3 pastries and about 6  cookies   I got away with just a few bites 
So, these days it's more about avoiding the really bad stuff than having a great great diet. But I know journals are the way to go, heck I've been plugging my food in here for over 2 years 

Jake, thanks  I really think so too, I need a new environment and new people in order to grow. I'm ready


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2004)

Fridays meals and workouts:

1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup oats
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, 5 olives, 1 tbsp cc
Snack: Grandma's place, read post above. Got away with only a few bites of her goodies and asked for an apple. 
3: 1 dl whey, 3 fish oil
4: Now last night my parents wanted Justin to try a swedish speciallity from the 70ies. It has a whole lot of cream, bacon, chicken breast, cashews and chilisauce. My mom wasn't feeling well so I cooked it. The fattiest meal I've ever cooked. When we ate I skipped the rice, scraped of the cream, and enjoyed the chicken. Had about:
4 oz of chicken, 15 cashews, 2 tbsp bacon (cooked hard so most of the fat was gone), and I no more than 1 tbsp wipped cream.

It is hard to eat super healthy these days with all the festivities when people want to say goodbye to me 

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- Biceps and triceps (home workout)
Superset of:
DB curls and hammer curls. 3x8 on each. OWWW the burn!!
Superset of:
Tricep kickbacks and overhead presses. buurn here too
- 50 min riding bike in high speed. Went to the sea and drove alongside the shore. It was so beautiful! I'm going to miss the sea..
- Bunch of squats, crunches, stepping and jumps while doing the dishes 

On a side note I can tell you that Justin probably ate 10 000 cals yesterday  I have a very funny pic of his bloated belly that I promised never to post


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2004)

I love following this especially as you depart from Sweden to the United States!  Wow!!!     I have now a greter chance of meeting the 2 coolest people on IM.com!!

Good luck, Jenny!!!!  The first week is going to be VERY hard, let it all out and know that your hunny-bun is there to comfort you!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

> Aj, I will be more motivated to write it all down once I get settled down in the states. Right now things are so hectic and there are a lot of bad foods coming my way with people wanting their last "dates" with me. Yesterday my grandma practicly force fed me cookies and pastries and I had to make Justin eat it while she was out in the kitchen getting stuff  He ate 3 pastries and about 6 cookies  I got away with just a few bites
> So, these days it's more about avoiding the really bad stuff than having a great great diet. But I know journals are the way to go, heck I've been plugging my food in here for over 2 years



and thats why you have made such great progress! consistancy throughout those couple years!  
a lot of my relatives are the same way with food and goodies.. they feel offended if you dont eat their junk..  I always snuck most to my brother  sometimes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2004)

I got an awesome camera from my parents last night!!!  It's a small and really advanced digital camera! I didn't expect ANYTHING and I got so surprised and happy that I started to cry  They are so wonderful!! We had a crayfish party (swedish tradition) and I ate well  When the others had apple pie and vanilla sauce I had a proteinshake and 3 fish oil. I nibbled on Justin's today though. I feel a bit flabby and bloated right now, this week had been soooo packed with temptations and I've resisted and restricted to only nibbles. Though I'm extra sensitive about possible weight gain now that things are changing so radically. I had an amazing spin class yesterday and am taking another one in 30 mins. It's what keeps me sane these days  That and Justin  and my lovely lovely family  I've been packing packing packing today, I'm going to bring a lot of stuff 

One new pic uploaded, taken with my new camera   I love my new camcam! I can even shoot videos with it


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Sweets, your posts always make me smile. You are such a positive person, I wish you lived in my city, we'd make great 'live' friends!

You are going to have the time of your life in the USA!!! It will be a great experience. I wish you the best of luck from the bottom of my heart.  Your friends and family are always just a phone call away-Oh, not to mention many of us here at IM are here for you day and night-finally we will be on similar 'time' schedules!!!

BTW, way to trick Granny!  Its too bad that society associates every celebration with food.

Have a great, safe move. ARe you taking your bed and big furniture???? If so how??

Oh, *1* more thing. The closeup pic of you is beau-te-ful!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Jenny this is awsome   You sound like you've been having so much fun this past week.  I know you will miss your family and its hard to leave the ones you love.  I do it all the time so I completely understand.  Take lots of pictures and really take the time to enjoy their company while you are still there.  Treasure those moments in your heart and remember you will see them again soon.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey girls!!  I'm so glad you're stopping by, it means a lot to me 

I have had a lot of fun this week, taken lots and lots of pics and just enjoyed my loved ones so much. I'm ready to leave, I can feel it in my bones 

Had an A-mazing spin class today. I worked my bubble butt off!  Then had lots of steak and veggies when I came back. I'm sooo full now  My parents, Justin and me are going for a late night swim in the ocean in a few mins, so I need to get ready


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I can even shoot videos with it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2004)

Haha, Greeky  I must admit the thought crossed my mind


----------



## Jenny (Aug 9, 2004)

Last day home  Things have been a little stressful! Had an amazing looong faaast bikeride this morning. Have had a small piece apple pie and a small piece ice cream today with my family


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Last day home  Things have been a little stressful! Had an amazing looong faaast bikeride this morning. Have had a small piece apple pie and a small piece ice cream today with my family



OMG, Jenny!  Time goes by real fast and the next thing you know, there you are... transitioning to a phase of life that is neccessary and will give a tremendous amount of experience!  No regrets and no turning back.  Look at this way.  "Home" is a beautiful thing and something very treasurable.  Nothing changes and everything will remain the same except for that "Hearts" grow deeper and the love bt/ your family and friend's as well.  When you go back, you will realize of the things that are "precious"!  Trust me!  This may or may not make sense only until you feel it the most!  You will be fine and you're in GREAT hands!

I wish you the best for you and Justin and hopefully, soon, our paths will cross!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Dave!  I do feel good about it, just a little nervous 

Flying over in a few hours!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

If you dont know how to sleep on a plane, you better learn fast!

Or join the mile high club


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Dave!  I do feel good about it, just a little nervous
> 
> Flying over in a few hours!!


Have a nice flight Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2004)

Jenny.

Have a wonderful flight and remember that your honey is there to comfort you through this tough transition. Use him to cuddle with. Your loved ones are always with you in your heart. I know that when my sis moved away it was really hard. Even though we are hours away and rarely see eachother she is always with me 
Your a strong beautiful flower that is ready to bloom and move on to a new chapter. You are lucky to have a loving partner by your side to do this with.
Be safe and contact us when your set up. 
We all love you 

Big Jenny.
xox


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

I've said this many times ... it's like watching a family member grow up and experience many things.  Now we have our young beautiful Jenny moving away.  Sad and happy at the same time.  Have a wonderful and safe flight.


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

*WE MISS YOU HERE!!!     *

By now you are the US!!! Im sure you are a busy little bee unpacking and getting settled. I hope everything is going as planned. Good luck with all sunshine!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2004)

so...is she ere yet? is she? Is she? huh....huh??

Hurry up and get an internet connection, woman!


Hope your move over was easy and you get settled in !


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey guys!! 

All is well! Really good! I'm settling in nicely! The apartment is 
great, met one of my 3 roomates and she's wonderful. JMU is a
great school and I think I'm going to have a great time here!
My computer should be set up now, so I'll check in soon again!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Jenny 

Nice to hear from you.  I'm glad you are getting settled in.  I hope you enjoy this whole adventure.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Shes finally in our time zone!!

Glad you made it ok safe and sound


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  Glad to hear that you made a safe trip over!  Enjoy all the new experiences! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Glad you made it safely!

Tell us how much the US sucks compared to Sweden


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Welcome to the US   
Glad you made it safely


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys! I'm off to cardio in a few mins. I'm skipping a free continental breakfast this morning which is especially catered for the international students. Was thinking of going but had PMS cramps all night and didn't want to stress this morning, so I'll take my time, do my cardio and go to the next thing on the schedule. It's different to live with roomates, I don't feel totally comfortable with it yet. Justin stayed here in my apartment up until Sunday since none of my roomies had arrived. It takes some getting used to not being with him 24/7. I really miss him  We've really been together all the time this past summer and I have just loved it. We're closer than ever and I feel like I'm more in love than ever.

My roomates are three party animals  They were bustin up the margarita mix (23g of sugar per serving) and the tequila last night. I  went to bed with the excuse of having a long day today, which I will have. They're all very sweet, but the partying will be challanging. I won't drink as they do (or eat for that matter, they've got a quesadilla (sp?) maker instead of a foreman ), not as often and not the sugary stuff. JMU is a party school, this I've learnt now. It's a great school too though, and I'm going to make the best of the academics as well as the social life (minus drinking too much). Roomie no 1 have already made remarks about what food I have and if necessary I need to sit them down and give them the "this is why I eat healthy" talk and ask them to just accept it. I'll dance around the subject a little longer though to see if that'll work.
Wow, it feels weird to be in the same time zone as you guys. If I would write at 7am in Sweden I could be guaranteed not to have anyone read it right away, maybe not now 

I'm having mega troubles getting a cell phone here. I'm thinking Verizon since it has the best coverage here (T-mobile sucks around here). I need a SSN though and I won't get my temporary one until at least a month... :grrr: Justin wants to sign up for me, but he can't prove good credit since he's never had a credit card. So, I might have to have his mom sign up for me, which feels a bit weird. She's such a sweetie though so she probably wouldn't mind.

Alright, cardio time  Will upload a pic or two soon.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh and my eating and workouts have been good ever since I arrived. Had many junk food opportunities, but I'm not into that  I eat a little too little I'm quite sure, but I'm working on it. My abs are looking fab these days, I love it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2004)

First pic of Justin and me before leaving

Second me and my roomie Jane


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2004)

hey jenny i am so glad that your settling in.
the USA and Canada Universities are all like that, party party party.
i dont know if people even study, rather alot of people pay the tuition to party i think 
Living with roomies is hard but you will get used to it. 
I am sure everyone loves yah already


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Jen. I'm glad you arrived safely! This is so exciting for you. How far away is Justin staying? I'm about to get a verizon phone plan too, I think we can talk for free with that  When do classes start?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey hottie!
Welcome!

Glad to hear that all is well w/ you!
I've got a Sprint cell. It's ok. I think ALL cell phones suck. Instead of adding more gadgets, they ought to work on friggin' reception quality!
Credit cards suck. They are evil things. I have a check / debit card adn have been able to get all things done with that.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

you look gorgeous in both photos!  glad you're here 

by the way...looks like a nice size kitchen for an apartment!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Honey!! Welcome to the US!!  It does feel weird having you here..BUT A GOOD WIERD!! Your picture of you and Justin just made me SMILE!!!  I'm so happy for you two. Don't worry about your roommates just yet--Hopefully they will just get use to your eating ways. I do understand though--people at work are already giving me a hard time. Oh well. 

Have fun with your new roomies in other types of ways other than partying. Yep College is a big party...but what they don't realize is they will regret partying soooo much later in life. I know I regret it..I DID HAVE FUN...but could have done a little less partying and a little more studying 

Hugs to you..welcome & take care!!!  
BTW- YOU LOOK AWESOME IN YOUR PICS!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> My roomates are three party animals  They were bustin up the margarita mix (23g of sugar per serving) and the tequila last night.



This is something I would say/check too Most people dont even think about this when drinking.

Glad you are enjoying it so far. Im not much of a partier either, I guess people just have different priorities

Take care sweets!!  Oh, tell us some stuff you REALLY like about the US so far. Stuff that is different from Sweden.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2004)

There are more burnettes here...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys! I'm being such a stranger! Still doing well, still trying to adjust to my living situation. Went partying with the girls Thursday and played my first game of beer pong. I sucked  
Yesterday we had a dinner here and Jane cooked Chicken Alfredo pasta for us all. I felt like I had to eat it. Usually I don't in social situations, I've made it through all the International Student lunches and dinners. But this would have been so hard to say no to. So I decided to make it a cheat. After dinner I ditched my roomies and rented a dvd with Justin. We got some Reeses and some Lindt chocolate, but I just couldn't eat it. Too sweet and nasty, I don't like chocolate anymore  It felt good to get out of my apartment for the night!
Have been laying by the pool some, working out quite a bit. Eating a little too little some days, so I guess the cheat meal was probably good in order to keep my metabolism kicking.
Am going to go do cardio soon. My roomies are sleeping now (I just got back) and they'll probably sleep laaate. Which is fine by me! I think I do need to have a talk.. Explaining that I won't necessarily live the same way they do and that I hope they can just accept that. One day this week when I told Jane I might sleep at Justin's place  she said "well just don't do it too often cause we REALLY don't like that". In a "girls come first" type of way. I don't even friggin know her and the girls yet! That made me pissed, though I did hide it. I'm so exhausted right now when it comes to meeting new people. I've been meeting about 20 new persons everyday and I just feel like going out to the woods and sit on a pole for a while or something  I need to get a mountainbike so I can start biking in the pretty nature here. 
For now the threadmill will have to do, I'm off to work out hard!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Partygirls


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  Glad to hear from you! We have been missing you!  
You look *SO BEAUTIFUL* in those pics!!!  

Im sorry to hear that the girls seem a bit controling, especially just after meeting them. I think the talk with your "lifestyles" is a good idea. I had to do the same thing with the 2 other girls that I lived with last year. 

Take care hunnie and have fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey!
So...who's the gorgeous blond in the pic???

Are your roomies trying to push their lifestyles upon you or being negative about the way you live? (why you workout, eat the way you do?)

That wold bug me to if my new roomie were giving me their opinion on whether I wanted to go see my signifcant other. Don't they know that you have been with Justin forwever and plan on  alife together? If they ever bring it up again, just say thank you and leave it.

Are there nice trails around the area? Riding thru the woods does sound nice! I'm still hoping to get a nice mtn bike here. You'd love the trails up here!
Take care, kiddo!


----------

